# QCTP source?



## DavidR8 (Oct 23, 2019)

Is LMS the best source for a QCTP? Or should I take my chances on Ebay?


----------



## mickri (Oct 23, 2019)

Or you could make one.  That's what I did. The Norman style QCTP aren't hard to make.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/norman-style-qctp.79705/


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 23, 2019)

Or, aliexpress if you want the cheapest. 









						US $19.99 |DMC 250 000 Wedge GIB Type Quick Change Tools Kit Tool Post 250 001 010 Tool Holder For Lathe Tools|Tool Holder|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				




Or accusize if you want relatively high quality tooling from a known Canadian supply house.









						0251-0000, 6"-9" OXA Wedge Type Quick Change Tool
					

The oxa quick change tool post set is typically for the following tools and solutions: oxa quick change tool post set, facing turning boring bar knurling cut-off parting tool holder, etc.




					www.accusizetools.com
				




I spent a lot of time researching and finally went with something mid-level quality that I've been happy with. For a mini lathe I'm not sure if the rigidity of a QCTP will be an issue vs. the machines rigidity so I might be tempted to go with the cheaper solution. I wouldn't go with one of the really cheap aluminum ones though. You'll need the OXA size for a 7" swing.

For my 9" swing lathe I decided to go with the wedge style, you will eventually want more holders but those can come later.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 23, 2019)

The LMS  or the Accusize kits are the least expensive kits I would consider using, they already are cheaply made but still functional, any cheaper,  IMHO you'd be wasting your money, you could then copy and make a few extra ones yourself, most of us hobbyists  at some point, have made a few tool holders in our shops, they are easy to make,  the materials don't cost much, the cutting tools are also not too expensive, they are great projects for all skill levels.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the LMS OXA QCTP on my Sherline lathe. Other than being a hair large for that lathe I have no complaints. OXA should be just right on a 7x14 lathe.


----------



## mikey (Oct 23, 2019)

Aaron_W said:


> I have the LMS OXA QCTP on my Sherline lathe. Other than being a hair large for that lathe I have no complaints. OXA should be just right on a 7x14 lathe.



Aaron, can you clarify what you mean by "a hair large"? I need to buy a QCTP for a new Sherline I am refurbishing for a friend and the tool posts I used to buy are no longer available. Not sure if the OXA is the best choice.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 23, 2019)

mikey said:


> Aaron, can you clarify what you mean by "a hair large"? I need to buy a QCTP for a new Sherline I am refurbishing for a friend and the tool posts I used to buy are no longer available. Not sure if the OXA is the best choice.



It works fine, just needs a spacer made for it.

As it comes there is a (probably) 3/8" spacer that the QCTP sits on. For the Sherline and Taig lathe, LMS tells you to remove this spacer and fit the QCTP directly to the lathe. The problem is doing that places the tool holder too low for 1/4" tooling. 3/8" work fine, but still have to be adjusted almost all the way up.

As a stopgap I just slipped in a couple pieces of 1/8" key stock under my 1/4" tools which works fine, but I will eventually make a new spacer to bring it up to the proper height. 

I found no quality issues with the LMS tool post other than it would be nice if they included a thinner spacer for these very small lathes.


Also the QCTP is quite a bit larger than the standard rocker type, so if space is tight there are times where it is nice to have one of the Sherline rocker type tool posts available.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 23, 2019)

If you want good support from the vendor, Shars Tool sells quality spec Asian import tooling.  I bought my AXA QCTP from them, as well as all of my tool holders.  Side by side, the Shars stuff is a better quality run than ebay and no-name versions of the same tool.


----------



## mikey (Oct 23, 2019)

Okay, thanks for the info, guys. I will go ahead and look into an OXA tool post from somewhere. Good to know it will fit.


----------

